# colt .45, .45 auto diff.?



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

Ruger makes a convertable revolver w/ two cylinders: .45 colt and .45 auto. What are the differences in these two calibers?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.45 Colt on left, .45 ACP on right


----------



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

perfect!!! all i need to know.

thank you


----------



## Night_Sailor (Dec 15, 2006)

splawndrew said:


> Ruger makes a convertable revolver w/ two cylinders: .45 colt and .45 auto. What are the differences in these two calibers?


The .45 LC had twice the energy. It is a better choice for a revolver. I like it better than the .44 mag, and it's also a lot bigger and bulkier to carry such a revolver.

If you want an SA auto, the .45 ACP is a great round. I don't think there has been an improvement in firearms since the model 1911, IMHO, but there are many who would argue that point.


----------



## 45ball (Jan 21, 2007)

If I am correct the .45 colt used to be loaded with black powder. Now they use modern charges. The .45 colt can be loaded pretty hot in tanklike guns such as Rugers, but they should not be loaded to full house levels in older vintage revolvers.

The .45 acp was a successor to the .45 colt to be used in the new 1911 pistol that the US government was producing. The .45 acp generally has lighter bullets than those loaded in a .45 colt. Both rounds are still as popular as ever.

my blog
http://adoeb.blogspot.com/


----------

